# Plow Advice for my Dodge Ram 1500



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, haven't been in here in a while.....hope everyone is doing well....I just picked up a 2010 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab 4X4 and want to know what plow would work best without beating it up bad....I only have a small driveway and a neighbor or twos to do. I am not crazy about the poly plows, but any suggestions would be helpful. 

I am certain I will have to add some sort of spring or suspension booster as it only has coils over struts and I am sure it's gonna need some help. Anyone?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Snowdogg MD 75 or 80. One of the best half-ton plows on the market. Kind of quirky, but once you get the hang of it most people say they're the best for this application.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I run a fisher 7 1/2' hd on mine. Works just fine. Technically its too much for my truck but it doesn't seem to wear the front end too bad and the truck doesn't sag more than an inch or two.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Try a snoway 26 or 26R. weight compatible with the truck, Down Pressure for back dragging, wireless control, consumable free headlight wiring, lowest amp draw in the business and right now you get a free 4sight (dual burn) headlight accessory for free.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/40

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/12

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/downpressure

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/eis

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/4sight


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys Ill check them all out....always did like the Fishers best, just thought they were a bit heavy.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do a Boss 7.6.


----------



## 1 bad bolt (Aug 10, 2008)

i have boss 7'6 standard duty. what ever plow you end up with i would invest in some timbren's


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

I actually got a Fisher SD 7.6 and some timbrens.....should be ok....if not, I'll do some suspension enhancements.....


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Excelent choice!


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, I think so.....I know everyone has their favorites, Fisher has always been mine....and couldn't turn down the price....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

How about some pics?


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

Will do....gonna repaint the plow and headgear, and get the mounts on (expected tomorrow) and a few truck-side parts then pics for sure....gonna seem strange, haven't plowed with a half-ton truck since my '85 GMC K-1500.....a whole different truck and a whole lot sturdier.....always had 3/4 tons, but couldn't turn down the deal on this one....


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

i plow with a ram 250 and am actually thinking of picking up a Dakota or 1/2 ton if the price is right, much easier in the driveways...i only have 7 drives. But i agree with the guys above...I am a big fan of the SnowDogg plow...almost got one. Great bang for your buck! And deff look into some suspension aids. either timbrens or check our Carli Suspension or Kore suspension for lifts/shocks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nightwalks;1486900 said:


> I actually got a Fisher SD 7.6 and some timbrens.....should be ok....if not, I'll do some suspension enhancements.....


I'd start researching what available.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice choice on the Fisher, they are nice solid plows!


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

I very much agree....always have been.


----------

